

How do iPhone apps Instagram/DailyBooth/Path implement large center tab buttons? - boctor
http://idevrecipes.com/2010/12/16/raised-center-tab-bar-button

======
Void_
Please stop that snowing :-/

~~~
boctor
OK, enough people have asked, so the snowing is gone...

------
danw
That's lovely apart from the fact that having a camera button is inconsistent
with tab navigation.

~~~
gte910h
Tab navigation is sometimes inconsistant with the greater purpose of an app.
You need some tabs, but also something else sometimes.

